# why is he acting like this?



## luvduds (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a goat that is 11 years old. He has been neutered since 1month old. He has all of a sudden grew a huge beard. He now sprays himself with his urine and licks it. He wants to hump everything that moves including our rabbits, ducks and even makes passes at my small dog. He has never acted like this before. His buddy is the same age and is also neutered. He doesnt act like this. The other goat drives him crazy with the mounting. Is it some kind of defficiency in his diet?


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 8, 2011)

luvduds said:
			
		

> I have a goat that is 11 years old. He has been neutered since 1month old. He has all of a sudden grew a huge beard. He now sprays himself with his urine and licks it. He wants to hump everything that moves including our rabbits, ducks and even makes passes at my small dog. He has never acted like this before. His buddy is the same age and is also neutered. He doesnt act like this. The other goat drives him crazy with the mounting. Is it some kind of defficiency in his diet?


 ... humping a duck, would love to see that attempt! I am no help but got a good laugh... I do however doubt that his gear is suddenly functioning.


----------



## luvduds (Dec 8, 2011)

No he doesnt have any testicles.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 8, 2011)

You do mean "Years" and not "months" ???

I am no help either.  But I was always under the impression that inorder for them to spray urine, they had to acheive some sort of an erection, which reguires atleast one testicle. 

But after 11 years, I doubt he grew testicles back. So I have no idea.


----------



## luvduds (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes it is years. I couldnt feel any testicles when i checked because that is what i thought. Neutered dogs can get an erection without testicles. So goats probobly can also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2011)

Did something change like adding females? Smelling the females around would probably do it for a wether.


----------



## luvduds (Dec 8, 2011)

No there are no other goats in the area. He just has his male friend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the male friend new? It seems strange that after all these years he would do it but certainly anything is possible with livestock.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like you should clip his beard . Maybe you should get some interesting things to play with .. What is humping ????


----------



## luvduds (Dec 8, 2011)

No he is not new. I got them both together when they were a month old. I had them both neutered then. The only thing is that my muskovies are 7 months old now and beginning to mate. Could that be what is causing this. But how did he all of a sudden grow such a huge beard. Thats why i was thinking something in his body has changed.


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 8, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sounds like you should clip his beard . Maybe you should get some interesting things to play with .. What is humping ????


Ummm.... ever seen a male dog show dominance by "mounting" another dog, person, teddy bear... this would be humping... Oh my that word!  , not entirely sure that shaving the poor guys beard is going to stem the activity. (yes I do get that you probably meant removing a urine catching device) ...

 My I am tired! 

Luv.... I think you need a vet to pay a visit and feel up your wether.... sort of sounds like he isn't and for some reason decided now was rutting season.


----------



## currycomb (Dec 8, 2011)

sounds like a hormone imbalance of some kind. at his age, maybe a tumor on an adrenal gland. you might call your vet if you have one, and just run it by him or her. might be a test they could run to put your mind at ease, or maybe even treat.


----------



## luvduds (Dec 8, 2011)

That is kind of what i was thinking. Too many changes for it to just be in his head.


----------

